# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Μετά τον τσακωμό... Με μπλόκαρε απο παντού

## tsini89

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Εδώ και 6 μήνες είχα σχέση με έναν άντρα 11 χρόνια μεγαλυτερό μου. Έδειχνε ενδιαφέρον για μένα εδώ και αρκετά χρονια.Τελικά δημιουργήσαμε σχεση μετά απο πολύωρες συζητήσεις,εξόδους,βόλτες κτλ..για ενάμιση μήνα είχαμε μείνει εκεί.Όταν ήρθαμε πιο κοντά υπήρξε ενα κομπλάρισμα απο την πλευρά του και αυτο καναμε 2 μηνες να το ξεπεράσουμε.Κάναμε πολλά ταξίδια,ανα 2 βδομάδες,σε Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό.Εκανε τα πάντα για να με ευχαριστήσει,επιδιωκε καθε μέρα να βρισκόμαστε και όταν ήμασταν χώρια μιλάγαμε συνεχώς.Φτάσαμε να μενουμε μαζί καθε βραδυ στο σπιτι του,αγόρασε καινουρια επιπλα και εκανε και ανακαινηση σ ολο το σπιτι.Εγω στην αρχή φοβόμουν να ανοιχτώ κ ημουν λιγο συγκρατημένη στις αντιδράσεις μου.Τον ήθελα παρα πολυ απλά
Φοβόμουν να το δείξω γιατι είχα μια παλαιότερη σχέση που δοθηκα πολυ και δεν ειχε καλό τελος.
Άρχισε πριν λιγο καιρο να μου λεει οτι δεν ξερει για ποιο λογο ειμαι μαζι του,οτι αδιαφορω,δεν τον υπολογιζω κτλ.
Του εξήγησα οτι δεν είναι ετσι.Αρχίσανε τα καυγαδάκια,κράταγε μούτρα κσι περίμενε εγω να κανω το πρωτο βημα.Το
Έκανα. Τα βρίσκαμε κ παλι τα ιδια. Ωσπου μια φορα που δεν μου μιλαγε για 5 μερες,του ειπα να χωρίσουμε γιατι δεν αντεχω αυτην την συμπεριφορα του κλεινομαι στο καβούκι μου κ δεν λεω τι με ενοχλει.Το δεχτηκε.Μετα απο 1 βδομαδα τον εψαξα γιατι ειχα μετανιώσει και μου ελειπε.Ηταν δεκτικος. Του ειπα τα θελω μου και τι νιωθω.Τελικα τα ξαναβρηκαμε.Αυτο κράτησε 10 μέρες ωσπου προχτες ενω ειχαμε περασει πολυ καλα το βραδυ,ξυπναμε μια χαρα και το πρωι και επειδη τον ειρωνευτικα λιγο(ετσι ειμαι σαν χαρακτήρας,χωρις ομως κακια), αρχισε να φωναζει σαν υστερικος και να λεει οσα του χω πει και αυτα που χρι κανει αυτος για μενα.γενικοτερα γις την συμπριφορα μου.Εμεινα κλαιγοντας και τον ακουγα.υστερα δινει μπουνια στην πορτα και κλεινεται στο δωματιο.εφυγα χωρις νς με ακουσει.φοβηθηκα γ αυτο επραξα ετσι.Μετα απο 1 ωρα εστειλα μηνυμα.Δεν το διαβασε και με μπλόκαρε απο φεισμπουκ,βαιμπερ,κινητο και ολα γενικα.πηγα απο το σπιτι του,χτυπησα κουδουνι αλλα δεν ανοιξε.αφησα ενα γραμμα στο αυτοκινητο του λεγοντας οτι με πληγωσε κ οτι θα επρεπε να ειναι πιο ξεκαθαρος,οπως οταν τοτε με διεκδικουσε! Αυτα...καμια απαντηση δρν εχω παρει και προσπαθω να καταλαβω τι εχει γινει..... 
Ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση

----------


## tsini89

οποιος εχει μια αποψη παρακαλω ας την πει... Γιατι εχω σπάσει το κεφαλι μου

----------


## ironman

εχει γινει οτι τον κουρασες πολλα καυγαδακια πολλα το ενα πολλα το αλλο αστο χωριο δεν θα κανατε κανονικα θα επρεπε να ειστε στα μελια κρατα χαρακτηρα και πηγαινε παρακατω

----------


## Remedy

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> Εδώ και 6 μήνες είχα σχέση με έναν άντρα 11 χρόνια μεγαλυτερό μου. Έδειχνε ενδιαφέρον για μένα εδώ και αρκετά χρονια.Τελικά δημιουργήσαμε σχεση μετά απο πολύωρες συζητήσεις,εξόδους,βόλτες κτλ..για ενάμιση μήνα είχαμε μείνει εκεί.Όταν ήρθαμε πιο κοντά υπήρξε ενα κομπλάρισμα απο την πλευρά του και αυτο καναμε 2 μηνες να το ξεπεράσουμε.Κάναμε πολλά ταξίδια,ανα 2 βδομάδες,σε Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό.Εκανε τα πάντα για να με ευχαριστήσει,επιδιωκε καθε μέρα να βρισκόμαστε και όταν ήμασταν χώρια μιλάγαμε συνεχώς.Φτάσαμε να μενουμε μαζί καθε βραδυ στο σπιτι του,αγόρασε καινουρια επιπλα και εκανε και ανακαινηση σ ολο το σπιτι.Εγω στην αρχή φοβόμουν να ανοιχτώ κ ημουν λιγο συγκρατημένη στις αντιδράσεις μου.Τον ήθελα παρα πολυ απλά
> Φοβόμουν να το δείξω γιατι είχα μια παλαιότερη σχέση που δοθηκα πολυ και δεν ειχε καλό τελος.
> Άρχισε πριν λιγο καιρο να μου λεει οτι δεν ξερει για ποιο λογο ειμαι μαζι του,οτι αδιαφορω,δεν τον υπολογιζω κτλ.
> Του εξήγησα οτι δεν είναι ετσι.Αρχίσανε τα καυγαδάκια,κράταγε μούτρα κσι περίμενε εγω να κανω το πρωτο βημα.Το
> Έκανα. Τα βρίσκαμε κ παλι τα ιδια. Ωσπου μια φορα που δεν μου μιλαγε για 5 μερες,του ειπα να χωρίσουμε γιατι δεν αντεχω αυτην την συμπεριφορα του κλεινομαι στο καβούκι μου κ δεν λεω τι με ενοχλει.Το δεχτηκε.Μετα απο 1 βδομαδα τον εψαξα γιατι ειχα μετανιώσει και μου ελειπε.Ηταν δεκτικος. Του ειπα τα θελω μου και τι νιωθω.Τελικα τα ξαναβρηκαμε.Αυτο κράτησε 10 μέρες ωσπου προχτες ενω ειχαμε περασει πολυ καλα το βραδυ,ξυπναμε μια χαρα και το πρωι και επειδη τον ειρωνευτικα λιγο(ετσι ειμαι σαν χαρακτήρας,χωρις ομως κακια), αρχισε να φωναζει σαν υστερικος και να λεει οσα του χω πει και αυτα που χρι κανει αυτος για μενα.γενικοτερα γις την συμπριφορα μου.Εμεινα κλαιγοντας και τον ακουγα.υστερα δινει μπουνια στην πορτα και κλεινεται στο δωματιο.εφυγα χωρις νς με ακουσει.φοβηθηκα γ αυτο επραξα ετσι.Μετα απο 1 ωρα εστειλα μηνυμα.Δεν το διαβασε και με μπλόκαρε απο φεισμπουκ,βαιμπερ,κινητο και ολα γενικα.πηγα απο το σπιτι του,χτυπησα κουδουνι αλλα δεν ανοιξε.αφησα ενα γραμμα στο αυτοκινητο του λεγοντας οτι με πληγωσε κ οτι θα επρεπε να ειναι πιο ξεκαθαρος,οπως οταν τοτε με διεκδικουσε! Αυτα...καμια απαντηση δρν εχω παρει και προσπαθω να καταλαβω τι εχει γινει..... 
> Ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση


οκ με τα 11 χρονια, (περι ορεξεως κολοκυθοπιτα), αλλα εισαι 20 κι αυτος 31, η εισαι 30 κι αυτος 41(κλπ)???
εχει σημασια για τον βαθμο που ξερεις τον εαυτο σου.

απο οσα μας λες, η αυτος ειναι σαλταρισμενος και υπερβολικος και με το παραμικρο κατεβαζει ρολα, η σε αντιπαθει τοσο πολυ που δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος να ειστε μαζι, Η δεν αντιλαμβανεσαι (οποτε και δεν βελτιωνεσαι) καποια ΠΟΛΥ ενοχλητικα πραγματα στον εαυτο σου και στην συμπεριφορα σου, που ομως φρικαρουν τον αλλον και ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ.

τι απ τα παραπανω, δεν ειμαστε μεντιουμ να το βρουμε. αν μας μιλουσε και ο φιλος σου, ισως εβγαινε μια ακρη.
ειχες μακροχρονιες σχεσεις? ειχες ποτε αναλογα "ανεξηγητα" προβληματα και χωρισμους/ εξαφανισεις, η ολα ηταν μελι- γαλα με τους προηγουμενους?

----------


## tsini89

Παρεξηγουσε και θυμωνε ακομα και με μια φραση... Γιατι ελεγε οτι κρυβω κατι πισω απο αυτο,οτι εχω καποιον σκοπο,οτι θελω να τον επικρινω και να του δημιουργω ενοχες...δεν μου φαινοταν φυσιολογικο αυτο και αντιδρουσα.γιατι εχω χιουμορ και καποιες φορες λιγο πιο εριστικο τονο σ αυτα π λεω...δεν σημαινει οτι θελω το κακο του

----------


## ironman

το 89 ειναι το λεει το νικ της οποτε ο αλλος ειναι 37

----------


## tsini89

Ναι ειμαι 26 κ αυτος 37... Ειχα 2 μακροχρονιες σχεσεις(5+3 χρονια αντιστοιχα) και ποτε δεν αντιμετωπισα θεματα επικοινωνιας ή
Κατι παρομοιο

----------


## ironman

> Παρεξηγουσε και θυμωνε ακομα και με μια φραση... Γιατι ελεγε οτι κρυβω κατι πισω απο αυτο,οτι εχω καποιον σκοπο,οτι θελω να τον επικρινω και να του δημιουργω ενοχες...δεν μου φαινοταν φυσιολογικο αυτο και αντιδρουσα.γιατι εχω χιουμορ και καποιες φορες λιγο πιο εριστικο τονο σ αυτα π λεω...δεν σημαινει οτι θελω το κακο του


με εναν ανθρωπο που παρεξηγει τα παντα τι ακριβως περιμενεις να τον αλλαξεις??μια ζωη τα ιδια θα κανει και να χαιρεσαι που τον ξεφορτωθηκες

----------


## tsini89

Δεν ηθελα να τον αλλαξω.αλλα φτασαμε σε σημειο που ημασταν τελεια,καναμε σχεδια,περναγαμε καλα κ αρχισε ν κανει αυτα.ακομα κ τωρα που τα χαμε ξαναβρει ημασταν καλυτερα απο
Ποτε.το ξεσπασμα το τελευταιο δεν περιμενα κ ειδικα το μπλοκαρισμα.θα μπορουσε να μου το πει στα ισα.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

δεν καταλαβαινω την αντιδραση του, δως του λίγες μερες καιρο να ηρεμίσει... κατεμε δεν βλέπω να εχεις κανει κατι τοσο ασυγχωρητο για να φερεται ετσι...ουτε να τον κερατωνες πια!..πεταξες μια ειρωνια ..ε και? τι του πες πια? του εβρισες την μανα??...μαλλον ο τυπάκος εχει αλυτα θεμματακια με την πάρτη του και ξεσπάει σε εσενα...
οταν ηρεμισει με το καλο βαλτετα κατω και δειτε με αληθεια τι συμβαινει μεσα στο κεφαλι σας... υπομονη μεχρι τοτε !

----------


## ironman

εκανες οτι καλυτερο μπορουσες να κανεις μεχρι και να τον βρεις πηγες κατιδιαν σειρα του τωρα να κανει κατι αλλιως πηγαινε παρακατω μην ψαχνεις να βρεις βαθυτερες αιτιας αν ο ανθρωπος ειναι γκαγκα στον τομεα σεξ πως πηγαινατε?επισης τι ειρωνικο του πεταξες εξαρταται τι του ειπες δεν μας λες και εμας?

----------


## tsini89

Ακριβως αυτο πιστευω κ εγω! Μιλησα για απλα κ χαζα θεματα...ουτε εθιξα προσωπα. Ειναι γενικα πολυ κλειστος χαρακτηρας.δεν πιστευω οτι θ επικοινωνησει.γιατι δεν θα με μπλοκαρε απο παντου.αλλα για 37 χρονων δεν ειναι αντιμετωπιση αυτη...

----------


## tsini89

> εκανες οτι καλυτερο μπορουσες να κανεις μεχρι και να τον βρεις πηγες κατιδιαν σειρα του τωρα να κανει κατι αλλιως πηγαινε παρακατω μην ψαχνεις να βρεις βαθυτερες αιτιας αν ο ανθρωπος ειναι γκαγκα στον τομεα σεξ πως πηγαινατε?επισης τι ειρωνικο του πεταξες εξαρταται τι του ειπες δεν μας λες και εμας?





Στο σεξ ειχαμε προβλημα στην αρχη,ηθελε αλλα κομπλαρε πολυ.το λυσαμε ομως.κ
Ολα τελεια.παραπονεθηκε οτι παει να τον πιασει το κεφαλι του κ λεω κατσε ηρεμισε κ ασε το κινητο κ το messenger για λιγο.αυτο

----------


## Remedy

> Παρεξηγουσε και θυμωνε ακομα και με μια φραση... Γιατι ελεγε οτι κρυβω κατι πισω απο αυτο,οτι εχω καποιον σκοπο,οτι θελω να τον επικρινω και να του δημιουργω ενοχες...δεν μου φαινοταν φυσιολογικο αυτο και αντιδρουσα.γιατι εχω χιουμορ και καποιες φορες λιγο πιο εριστικο τονο σ αυτα π λεω...δεν σημαινει οτι θελω το κακο του


το θεμα δεν ειναι μονο το αν θελεις το καλο του η το κακο του, αλλα και το τι κανεις, πως φερεσαι.
τι να το κανει αν θελεις το καλο του, αλλα φερεσαι απαισια (ΑΝ φερεσαι ασχημα και δεν φταιει αυτος)?

απο μια φραση, ακομα κι αν την πεις, δεν βγαινει καποιο συμπερασμα. αν εχει αποκτησει κακη αποψη για δευτερες σκεψεις σου η προβληματικη συμπεριφορα, θα ειναι κατι στο οποιο κατεληξε μετα απο καιρο, απο το συνολο της συμπεριφορας σου.
οταν τα εχεις παρει με καποιον, μια φραση που στους τριτους δειχνει απλη κι ανωδυνη, για εκεινον φτανει για να ξεχειλισει το ποτηρι (της υπομονης του).
αν του συμβαινει κατι τετοιο, πρεπει να το συζητησετε κι αν εσυ τα βλεπεις ολα καλα, κι αυτος ολα προβληματικα, προφανως δεν ταιριαζετε, (οποιος απ τους δυο σας κι αν εχει δικιο).
το θεμα ομως δεν ειναι απλα στο να καταληξουμε αν ταιριαζετε η δεν ταιριαζετε. για σενα, εχει σημασια να καταλαβεις αν ειναι δικο σου το σφαλμα η οχι, γιατι αν ειναι και δεν το βελτιωσεις, θα βρισκεις τα ιδια μπροστα σου και με αλλες σχεσεις, πιθανον και με φιλιες..

----------


## tsini89

> το θεμα δεν ειναι μονο το αν θελεις το καλο του η το κακο του, αλλα και το τι κανεις, πως φερεσαι.
> τι να το κανει αν θελεις το καλο του, αλλα φερεσαι απαισια (ΑΝ φερεσαι ασχημα και δεν φταιει αυτος)?
> 
> απο μια φραση, ακομα κι αν την πεις, δεν βγαινει καποιο συμπερασμα. αν εχει αποκτησει κακη αποψη για δευτερες σκεψεις σου η προβληματικη συμπεριφορα, θα ειναι κατι στο οποιο κατεληξε μετα απο καιρο, απο το συνολο της συμπεριφορας σου.
> οταν τα εχεις παρει με καποιον, μια φραση που στους τριτους δειχνει απλη κι ανωδυνη, για εκεινον φτανει για να ξεχειλισει το ποτηρι (της υπομονης του).
> αν του συμβαινει κατι τετοιο, πρεπει να το συζητησετε κι αν εσυ τα βλεπεις ολα καλα, κι αυτος ολα προβληματικα, προφανως δεν ταιριαζετε, (οποιος απ τους δυο σας κι αν εχει δικιο).
> το θεμα ομως δεν ειναι απλα στο να καταληξουμε αν ταιριαζετε η δεν ταιριαζετε. για σενα, εχει σημασια να καταλαβεις αν ειναι δικο σου το σφαλμα η οχι, γιατι αν ειναι και δνε το βελτιωσεις, θα βρισκεις τα ιδια μπροστα σου και με αλλες σχεσεις, πιθανον και με φιλιες..




Παντα ελεγε οτι ειμαι αδιαφορη,δεν νοιαζομαι,δεν ανδιαφερομαι,τι κανω μαζι του και πολλα αλλα... Ενιωθα οτι μερικες φορες με βλεπει σαν εχθρο ή ανταγωνιστη.χωρις να του χω κανει τιποτα.ειχα ματια μονο γ αυτον απλα δεν το εδειχνα πολυ.τωρα δεν μπορω να του μιλησω πια κ δεν υπαρχει κ λογος.αφου μ χει κοψει την επικοινωνια απο παντου.εφτασα ν παω απο το σπιτι του που δεν το χω κανει ποτε και για κανεναν.αλλα το ηθελα,το ενιωθα.

----------


## Remedy

> Παντα ελεγε οτι ειμαι αδιαφορη,δεν νοιαζομαι,δεν ανδιαφερομαι,τι κανω μαζι του και πολλα αλλα... Ενιωθα οτι μερικες φορες με βλεπει σαν εχθρο ή ανταγωνιστη.χωρις να του χω κανει τιποτα.ειχα ματια μονο γ αυτον απλα δεν το εδειχνα πολυ.τωρα δεν μπορω να του μιλησω πια κ δεν υπαρχει κ λογος.αφου μ χει κοψει την επικοινωνια απο παντου.εφτασα ν παω απο το σπιτι του που δεν το χω κανει ποτε και για κανεναν.αλλα το ηθελα,το ενιωθα.


σου εχει συμβει κατι αντιστοιχο με αλλη σχεση η ακομα και με φιλια?

----------


## tsini89

> σου εχει συμβει κατι αντιστοιχο με αλλη σχεση η ακομα και με φιλια?



Οχι. Οπως ανεφερα κ παραπανω ειχα αλλες 2 σχεσεις που η μια τελειωσε γιατι ειμασταν 5 χρονια κ ημουν αρκετα μικρη κ
Ειχα κουραστει κ η δευτερη γιατι ανακαλυψα οτι υπηρχε αλλο προσωπο κ το τελειωσα.ασε που βγηκα κ τρελη σ αυτο! Χαχα! Εχω 2 κολλητες που γνωριζομαστε απο μικρες κ δεν εχουμε κοψει ουτε μια μερα. Τετοιο πραγμα σε σχεςη ηταν πρωτογνωρο. Με ηθελε πολλα χρονια,παντα προσπαθουσε αλλα εβρισκε τοιχο.κ τωρα που καταφεραμε κ ημασταν μαζι ειχαμε αυτην την καταληξη... Ενιωθα μερικες φορες οτι πηρε το αιμα του πισω επειδη δεν τον ηθελα....ξερω γω ;;!!

----------


## Γάτος

Έχει άλυτα θέματα επειδή παραπονιόταν πως η αγαπητή κατά τα άλλα θεματοθέτρια, ήταν ψυχρή με εκείνον και δεν δέχτηκε μια ειρωνεία στα καλά καθούμενα επειδή έτσι είναι ο χαρακτήρας της; Ε με αυτήν τη λογική και ο δικός του χαρακτήρας είναι να βρίζει και να εξαφανίζεται από παντού! :S Εμένα έτσι όπως τα παρουσιάζεις αγαπητή θεματοθέτρια, νομίζω πως τον είχες δεδομένο ή κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν ειρωνευόμαστε κάποιον που υποτίθεται πως αγαπάμε επειδή έτσι είναι ο χαρακτήρας μας. Συγνώμη, αλλά το βρίσκω πολύ φάουλ και ανώριμο... πιθανά να απηύδησε ο άνθρωπος ακόμα και κάτι πολύ απλό να είπες. :)

----------


## tsini89

> Έχει άλυτα θέματα επειδή παραπονιόταν πως η αγαπητή κατά τα άλλα θεματοθέτρια, ήταν ψυχρή με εκείνον και δεν δέχτηκε μια ειρωνεία στα καλά καθούμενα επειδή έτσι είναι ο χαρακτήρας της; Ε με αυτήν τη λογική και ο δικός του χαρακτήρας είναι να βρίζει και να εξαφανίζεται από παντού! :S Εμένα έτσι όπως τα παρουσιάζεις αγαπητή θεματοθέτρια, νομίζω πως τον είχες δεδομένο ή κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν ειρωνευόμαστε κάποιον που υποτίθεται πως αγαπάμε επειδή έτσι είναι ο χαρακτήρας μας. Συγνώμη, αλλά το βρίσκω πολύ φάουλ και ανώριμο... πιθανά να απηύδησε ο άνθρωπος ακόμα και κάτι πολύ απλό να είπες. :)



Παραδεχομαι οτι ειπα κατι που ηταν περιττο.αλλα κ οταν αυτος με το παραμικρο θυμωνει κ δεν μου μιλαει για μερες μεχρι ν επικοινωνησω εγω πως ειναι; Δεν ειναι χαζο; Οσο κ να απηυδησε θα μπορουσε να μου πει ξεκαθαρα να χωρισουμε. Τα μπλοκαρισματα τα θεωρω παιδικα κ κομπλεξικα.γιατι δεν τον βομβαρδιζα ποτε με μηνυματα,τηλεφωνα κτλ.κ ουτε τωρα θα το εκανα.

----------


## Γάτος

Μα είναι σαν να απαιτείς, να είναι ώριμος μπροστά στην δική σου ανωριμότητα. Μπορεί κι εκείνος να είναι ανώριμος σε αυτό το κομμάτι! Γιατί πρέπει σόνι και ντε να το λύσει αλλιώς; Μπορεί να μην μπορεί.

----------


## Remedy

> Οχι. Οπως ανεφερα κ παραπανω ειχα αλλες 2 σχεσεις που η μια τελειωσε γιατι ειμασταν 5 χρονια κ ημουν αρκετα μικρη κ
> Ειχα κουραστει κ η δευτερη γιατι ανακαλυψα οτι υπηρχε αλλο προσωπο κ το τελειωσα.ασε που βγηκα κ τρελη σ αυτο! Χαχα! Εχω 2 κολλητες που γνωριζομαστε απο μικρες κ δεν εχουμε κοψει ουτε μια μερα. Τετοιο πραγμα σε σχεςη ηταν πρωτογνωρο. Με ηθελε πολλα χρονια,παντα προσπαθουσε αλλα εβρισκε τοιχο.κ τωρα που καταφεραμε κ ημασταν μαζι ειχαμε αυτην την καταληξη... Ενιωθα μερικες φορες οτι πηρε το αιμα του πισω επειδη δεν τον ηθελα....ξερω γω ;;!!


το οτι εχεις ζεστες και σταθερες σχεσεις και δεν ειχες κατι αναλογο με αλλον, ειναι σιγουρα μια ενδειξη οτι με πολλους αλλους μπορεις να ταιριαζεις μια χαρα.
δεν ξερουμε αν ηταν υπερβολικος η πραγματι ησουν απαραδεκτη.
ναι, μπορει να εχει αλυτα θεματα που πυροδοτουνται υπερβολικα ευκολα, μπορει ομως και να εχεις εσυ συμπεριφορες που δεν ειναι για τον καθενα να τις ανεχεται..

αυτο που ξερουμε ειναι οτι ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ.
κι οταν καποιος ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ, ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ.
αφου μαλιστα σε εχει μπλοκαρει, δεν υπαρχει κατι για να κανεις.
ηρεμησε και κοιτα το προγραμμα σου, κι ΑΝ του περασουν τα νευρα και σε ξεμπλοκαρει η ζητησει να μιλησετε κι ΑΝ ενδιαφερεσαι ακομα, συζητα τα ξανα μαζι του.

----------


## tsini89

Μ


> το οτι εχεις ζεστες και σταθερες σχεσεις και δεν ειχες κατι αναλογο με αλλον, ειναι σιγουρα μια ενδειξη οτι με πολλους αλλους μπορεις να ταιριαζεις μια χαρα.
> δεν ξερουμε αν ηταν υπερβολικος η πραγματι ησουν απαραδεκτη.
> ναι, μπορει να εχει αλυτα θεματα που πυροδοτουνται υπερβολικα ευκολα, μπορει πμως και να εχεις εσυ συμπεριφορες που δεν ειναι για τον καθενα να τις ανεχεται,
> 
> αυτο που ξερουμε ειναι οτι ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ.
> κι οταν καποιος ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ, ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ.
> αφου μαλιστα σε εχει μπ-λοκαρει, δεν υπαρχει ακτι για να κανεις.
> ηρεμησε και κοιτα το προγραμμα σου, κι αν του περσουν τα νευρα και σε ξεμπλοκαρει η ζητησει να μιλησετε κι ενδιαφερεσαι ακομα, συζητα τα ξανα μαζι του.



Ναι προφανως και δεν θελει.θα το δεχτω κ ας ποναει. Η τελικη συμπεριφορα με πειραξε.κ εγω πανω σε θυμο εχω πει κ εχω κανει κινησεις που δεν επρεπε.δεν εχω σκοπο να κανω κατι αλλο.με πιεση δεν βγαινει αποτελεσμα.κ να επικοινωνησει παλι,μετα απο αυτη την συμπεριφορα θα ναι δυσκολο να φτιαξουν τα πραγματα.απλα την ρημαδα την εξηγηση θελω γιατι αγαπηθηκαμε παρα πολυ στην ουσια κ με βασανιζει το γιατι...

----------


## tsini89

> Μα είναι σαν να απαιτείς, να είναι ώριμος μπροστά στην δική σου ανωριμότητα. Μπορεί κι εκείνος να είναι ανώριμος σε αυτό το κομμάτι! Γιατί πρέπει σόνι και ντε να το λύσει αλλιώς; Μπορεί να μην μπορεί.



Τους πρωτους 4 μηνες ειχαμε την ιδανικοτερη σχεση. Δεν ειχε φανει καποιο σημαδι.απ την αρχη φαινεται ο ανθρωπος νομιζω. Ισως το πολυ μαζι μας κατεστρεψε

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ακριβως αυτο πιστευω κ εγω! Μιλησα για απλα κ χαζα θεματα...ουτε εθιξα προσωπα. Ειναι γενικα πολυ κλειστος χαρακτηρας.δεν πιστευω οτι θ επικοινωνησει.γιατι δεν θα με μπλοκαρε απο παντου.αλλα για 37 χρονων δεν ειναι αντιμετωπιση αυτη...


α μην το λες ... το οτι ειμαστε 30 plus δεν σημαινει οτι ειμαστε και ωριμοι!και εγω το κάνω αυτο.. και εχω θεματαρες ..οχι θεμματακια! απο εκει και πέρα όταν μπαινεις στον κοπο να κοψεις καποιον σημαινει οτι φοβασαι. δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να εχεις κανει εσυ κατι κακο, μπορει να τον ενοχλει γενικα η δυναμη που εχεις πάνω του.
απο την αλλη βεβαια δεν γινετε να εισαι αλαθητη και εσυ... αλλα τι μπορει να εισεπραξε απο την ειρωνια σου σε βαθμο που να ξεχειλίσε το ποτηρι μεσα στο μυαλο του?..εχεις καποια ιδεα πάνω σε αυτο?

----------


## tsini89

> α μην το λες ... το οτι ειμαστε 30 plus δεν σημαινει οτι ειμαστε και ωριμοι!και εγω το κάνω αυτο.. και εχω θεματαρες ..οχι θεμματακια! απο εκει και πέρα όταν μπαινεις στον κοπο να κοψεις καποιον σημαινει οτι φοβασαι. δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να εχεις κανει εσυ κατι κακο, μπορει να τον ενοχλει γενικα η δυναμη που εχεις πάνω του.
> απο την αλλη βεβαια δεν γινετε να εισαι αλαθητη και εσυ... αλλα τι μπορει να εισεπραξε απο την ειρωνια σου σε βαθμο που να ξεχειλίσε το ποτηρι μεσα στο μυαλο του?..εχεις καποια ιδεα πάνω σε αυτο?



Ολοι κανουμε λαθη εννοειται.αλλοι τα παραδεχονται κ αλλοι οχι. Ειναι τυπος που νομιζει οτι τα κανει ολα σωστα.μου το θυμιζε συχνα κ μ εβγαζε εμενα με θεματακια....πιστευω οτι μπορει να ενιωσε εμφισβητηση,ελλειψη εμποστοσυνης κ
Ισως πιεση.... Γιατι μια απ τις φραςεις που ειπε οταν φωναζε τις προαλλες ειναι οτι "ειναι δυνατον να μου πεις για το messenger? γιατι; Γιατι να αςχοληθεις με αυτο;"κτλ Ειχε και κατι τρεξιματα με δουλεια οποτε μπορει να τα μαζεψε ολα μαζι κ να εσκασε!

----------


## féerie

Καλησπέρα! Μια σχέση που έχει τέτοιου είδους δυσκολίες στην επικοινωνία και στη συμπεριφορά (χωρίς να μας απασχολεί ποιος φταίει, δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα) από το πρώτο εξάμηνο, κατά την άποψή μου, θα συνεχιστεί στα ίδια επίπεδα και στο μέλλον (χωρίς να είμαι μάντης και να προδικάζω καταστάσεις). Απλά, οι εντάσεις, οι εκρήξεις, οι "περίεργες" συμπεριφορές, που προβληματίζουν κάποιον από τους δύο, δεν πρόκειται να οδηγήσουν σε καλά αποτελέσματα, με λίγα λόγια δεν πρόκειται να φέρουν ευτυχία, που αυτός είναι ο σκοπός μιας σχέσης. Σχέσεις κάνουμε για να περνάμε καλά, να είμαστε ήρεμοι, ευτυχισμένοι κι όχι να αγκομαχούμε, να προβληματιζόμαστε για την κάθε "περίεργη αντίδραση". Δεν θα σου πω τι να κάνεις, η επιλογή είναι δική σου. Αυτό που θα σε συμβουλεύσω είναι ό,τι κι αν αποφασίσεις, να έχει σχέση με την ευτυχία σου.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ολοι κανουμε λαθη εννοειται.αλλοι τα παραδεχονται κ αλλοι οχι. Ειναι τυπος που νομιζει οτι τα κανει ολα σωστα.μου το θυμιζε συχνα κ μ εβγαζε εμενα με θεματακια....πιστευω οτι μπορει να ενιωσε εμφισβητηση,ελλειψη εμποστοσυνης κ
> Ισως πιεση.... Γιατι μια απ τις φραςεις που ειπε οταν φωναζε τις προαλλες ειναι οτι "ειναι δυνατον να μου πεις για το messenger? γιατι; Γιατι να αςχοληθεις με αυτο;"κτλ Ειχε και κατι τρεξιματα με δουλεια οποτε μπορει να τα μαζεψε ολα μαζι κ να εσκασε!


σε τι ακριβως τον αμφισβητουσες και τον πίεζες? τον ζήλευες? ειδες καποιο περιεργο μυν στο μεσεντζερ?

----------


## tsini89

> σε τι ακριβως τον αμφισβητουσες και τον πίεζες? τον ζήλευες? ειδες καποιο περιεργο μυν στο μεσεντζερ?



Οχι ισα ισα που δεν μου χε δωσει κανενα δικαιωμα. Κ γ αυτο ισως ενιωσε εκεινη την στιγμη οτι τον αμφισβητω.δεν τον πιεζα καθολου, ουτε που ειναι,τι κανει και γενικως ανακριση. Το χω δουλεψει αρκετα παλαιοτερα αυτο κ εχω καταληξει οτι με την πιεση δεν βοηθας.κ ηταν κατι που του ειχε κανει εντυπωση μπορω να σου πω.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Οχι ισα ισα που δεν μου χε δωσει κανενα δικαιωμα. Κ γ αυτο ισως ενιωσε εκεινη την στιγμη οτι τον αμφισβητω.δεν τον πιεζα καθολου, ουτε που ειναι,τι κανει και γενικως ανακριση. Το χω δουλεψει αρκετα παλαιοτερα αυτο κ εχω καταληξει οτι με την πιεση δεν βοηθας.κ ηταν κατι που του ειχε κανει εντυπωση μπορω να σου πω.


...χαχαχα... ελα πες την αληθεια, δεν εχεις ιδεα τι λαθος μπορει να εχεις κανει.:p. απλα πετας ενα "αμφισβητισα
ή ενα πίεσα" αόριστο και ακαθόριστο... επειδη το ειπε εκεινος.. σωστα??

----------


## tsini89

> ...χαχαχα... ελα πες την αληθεια, δεν εχεις ιδεα τι λαθος μπορει να εχεις κανει.:p. απλα πετας ενα "αμφισβητισα
> ή ενα πίεσα" αόριστο και ακαθόριστο... επειδη το ειπε εκεινος.. σωστα??



Το λαθος μου ειναι οτι τον ειρωνευτηκα. Σου λεω απλα τι μπορει να αυτος να σκεφτηκε εκεινη την στιγμη και εκανε τετοια σκηνη... Δεν τον δικαιολογω σε καμια περπτωση γιατι η αντιδραση του ηταν υπερβολικη και μου οφειλε μια εξηγηση οσα νευρα και να ειχε.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Το λαθος μου ειναι οτι τον ειρωνευτηκα. Σου λεω απλα τι μπορει να αυτος να σκεφτηκε εκεινη την στιγμη και εκανε τετοια σκηνη... Δεν τον δικαιολογω σε καμια περπτωση γιατι η αντιδραση του ηταν υπερβολικη και μου οφειλε μια εξηγηση οσα νευρα και να ειχε.


τσινι κοριτσι μου... ακου χωρις αμυνες, δεν σε κρινω σε κατι.. απλα ενδιαφερομαι για την ασχημη κατασταση που βρίσκεσαι.
σε εχω ρωτησει 3 φορες ποιο ειναι το λαθος σου και δεν εχεις δωσει συγκεκριμενη απάντηση, σαν μια γυναικα που ειχε σχεση 4 μηνες ..θα έπρεπε να εχεις βρει τι ακριβως κανεις που ενοχλει τον αλλον, τον οποιον αλλον, το όποιο ελαττωμα σου, την όποια ανασγαλεια σου, κτλ κτλ. όλοι κανουμε λάθη,ας πουμε για την προηγουμενη σχεση σου είπες τον πίεζα λόγω ζηλιας.
οταν εσυ σε μια σχεση δεν ξερεις τι ρολο εχεις, δεν ξερεις τι εκνευριζει τον αλλον ή τι εκνευριζει εσενα απο τον αλλον ...τοτε δεν εισαι ουσιαστικα μεσα στη σχεση..ισως φταιει ο γραπτος λόγος που σαι μπερδευει...αλλα ακομα δεν εισαι σαφης...και αν δεν εισαι σαφης σε εμενα επειδη δεν θελεις, το δεχομαι!.. αλλα εισαι σαφης στον εαυτο σου?...εχεις ή δεν εχεις καταλάβει τελικα τι λαθος εχεις κανει... γιατι αν δεν εχεις, αδικα χτυπας τα κουδουνια του..ακομα και αν ανοιξει τωρα, αυριο θα ξαναεχετε το ίδιο προβλημα. 
οκ μπορει και εκεινος να ειναι παραλογος δεν αντιλέγω...μου εχουν τυχει και μενα ανεξηγητοι τυποι.
αλλα εναι 4 μηνες! περασατε απο μια ονειρικη σχεση σε σχεση κολασης και εσυ δεν εχεις καλυψει σημαντικα λογικα ερωτηματα που αφορουν εσενα... ποσο μαλλον του αλλου... σκεψου πιο βαθια...και αν δεν θες να πεις ...σεβαστο απόλυτα...αρκει να ξερεις εσυ..:)

----------


## tsini89

> τσινι κοριτσι μου... ακου χωρις αμυνες, δεν σε κρινω σε κατι.. απλα ενδιαφερομαι για την ασχημη κατασταση που βρίσκεσαι.
> σε εχω ρωτησει 3 φορες ποιο ειναι το λαθος σου και δεν εχεις δωσει συγκεκριμενη απάντηση, σαν μια γυναικα που ειχε σχεση 4 μηνες ..θα έπρεπε να εχεις βρει τι ακριβως κανεις που ενοχλει τον αλλον, τον οποιον αλλον, το όποιο ελαττωμα σου, την όποια ανασγαλεια σου, κτλ κτλ. όλοι κανουμε λάθη,ας πουμε για την προηγουμενη σχεση σου είπες τον πίεζα λόγω ζηλιας.
> οταν εσυ σε μια σχεση δεν ξερεις τι ρολο εχεις, δεν ξερεις τι εκνευριζει τον αλλον ή τι εκνευριζει εσενα απο τον αλλον ...τοτε δεν εισαι ουσιαστικα μεσα στη σχεση..ισως φταιει ο γραπτος λόγος που σαι μπερδευει...αλλα ακομα δεν εισαι σαφης...και αν δεν εισαι σαφης σε εμενα επειδη δεν θελεις, το δεχομαι!.. αλλα εισαι σαφης στον εαυτο σου?...εχεις ή δεν εχεις καταλάβει τελικα τι λαθος εχεις κανει... γιατι αν δεν εχεις, αδικα χτυπας τα κουδουνια του..ακομα και αν ανοιξει τωρα, αυριο θα ξαναεχετε το ίδιο προβλημα. 
> οκ μπορει και εκεινος να ειναι παραλογος δεν αντιλέγω...μου εχουν τυχει και μενα ανεξηγητοι τυποι.
> αλλα εναι 4 μηνες! περασατε απο μια ονειρικη σχεση σε σχεση κολασης και εσυ δεν εχεις καλυψει σημαντικα λογικα ερωτηματα που αφορουν εσενα... ποσο μαλλον του αλλου... σκεψου πιο βαθια...και αν δεν θες να πεις ...σεβαστο απόλυτα...αρκει να ξερεις εσυ..:)


Απο την στιγμη που εγραψα την ιστορια μου δεν εχω προβλημα να πω οτιδηποτε. Ενα λαθος που εκανα απ την αρχη ηταν οτι δεν εδειξα μεγαλο ενδιαφερον γιατι φοβομουν μην πληγωθω γιατι ηταν τοσο τελεια ολα. Δεν εννοω οτι τον εγραφα απλα δεν ανοιγομουν ιδιαιτερα.δευτερο λαθος ειναι οτι πολλες φορες τον ειρωνευομουν πανω σε κουβεντες χωρις ομως να ειναι με κακια.απλα ηταν κ ο τονος που το ελεγα.τριτο και σημαντικοτερο ειναι οτι ανεχομουν οταν νευριαζε και δεν μου μιλουσε.και τον προσσεγγιζα.ισως να καταλαβε εκει οτι τον θελω πολυ κ πατησε πανω σ αυτο. Οτι παντα ημουν εκει.

----------


## ironman

για εμενα μακρυα αν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες προκειται για μεγαλο κομπλεξικο και γκαγκα μια ζωη θα τα παιρνει ολα στη μυτη με τετοιους ανθρωπους παραπονιαρηδες και γκρινιαρηδες δεν θα κανεις ποτε χαιρι μια ζωη θα βρισκει κατι η καλυτερη να εισαι καλυτερα σου αδειασε την γωνια μια ωρα αρχιτερα με το που ακουσα οτι σε πολιορκουσε χρονια και οταν σε κατεκτησε ειχε τετοια συμπεριφορα καταλαβαινεις περι τινος προκειται εμμονικος ειναι ποτε δεν καταλαβα ανθρωπο που κυνηγουσε κατι για χρονια χωρις να προυπαρξει τιποτα στο παρελθον

----------


## tsini89

Κ


> για εμενα μακρυα αν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες προκειται για μεγαλο κομπλεξικο και γκαγκα μια ζωη θα τα παιρνει ολα στη μυτη με τετοιους ανθρωπους παραπονιαρηδες και γκρινιαρηδες δεν θα κανεις ποτε χαιρι μια ζωη θα βρισκει κατι η καλυτερη να εισαι καλυτερα σου αδειασε την γωνια μια ωρα αρχιτερα με το που ακουσα οτι σε πολιορκουσε χρονια και οταν σε κατεκτησε ειχε τετοια συμπεριφορα καταλαβαινεις περι τινος προκειται εμμονικος ειναι ποτε δεν καταλαβα ανθρωπο που κυνηγουσε κατι για χρονια χωρις να προυπαρξει τιποτα στο παρελθον


Μου χει κανει εντυπωση και αυτο.... Απο το 2009 ελεγε στην κοινη μας φιλη για μενα,ερχοταν εκει που δουλευα.... Και τωρα που στην ουσια ειχε αυτο που ηθελε τοσα χρονια το αφησε.... Και δεν το λεω εγωιστικα. Απλα τον ερωτευτηκα μετα απο τοσα χρονια κ με αδειασε με τον χειροτερο τροπο!

----------


## ironman

δειλος αντρας ξυπνησε τον ερωτα μιας γυναικας και εφυγε θα σε σμβουλευα να πεισμωσεις και να ξεχασεις

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Απο την στιγμη που εγραψα την ιστορια μου δεν εχω προβλημα να πω οτιδηποτε. Ενα λαθος που εκανα απ την αρχη ηταν οτι δεν εδειξα μεγαλο ενδιαφερον γιατι φοβομουν μην πληγωθω γιατι ηταν τοσο τελεια ολα. Δεν εννοω οτι τον εγραφα απλα δεν ανοιγομουν ιδιαιτερα.δευτερο λαθος ειναι οτι πολλες φορες τον ειρωνευομουν πανω σε κουβεντες χωρις ομως να ειναι με κακια.απλα ηταν κ ο τονος που το ελεγα.τριτο και σημαντικοτερο ειναι οτι ανεχομουν οταν νευριαζε και δεν μου μιλουσε.και τον προσσεγγιζα.ισως να καταλαβε εκει οτι τον θελω πολυ κ πατησε πανω σ αυτο. Οτι παντα ημουν εκει.


χαχαχαχα...αν σε γνωριζαν ολοι οι πρωην μου θα ήταν οι πιο ευτυχισμενοι αντρες πάνω στην γη!!!...μακαρι να ειχαμε ολες μας αυτα τα "ελαττωματα":p

----------


## tsini89

> χαχαχαχα...αν σε γνωριζαν ολοι οι πρωην μου θα ήταν οι πιο ευτυχισμενοι αντρες πάνω στην γη!!!...μακαρι να ειχαμε ολες μας αυτα τα "ελαττωματα":p


Μπορει να σου φαινονται αστεια αλλα ετσι ειναι. Το να δειχνεις σε καποιον οτι εισαι διαθεσιμη μπορει να αποβει μοιραιο.κ απ οτι μου χε πει κ ο ιδιος το μονο παραπονο π ειχε ηταν οτι δεν ενδιαφερομουν πραγματικα κ οτι δεν τον υπολογιζα στις σκεψεις μου...αλλιως τα πηγαιναμε περιφημα. Κ ερχοντουσαν οι τσακωμοι μετα..προσπαθησα να δειξω περισσοτερο ενδιαφερον κ παλι δεν με πιστευε.... Τι να σ πω

----------


## tsini89

> δειλος αντρας ξυπνησε τον ερωτα μιας γυναικας και εφυγε θα σε σμβουλευα να πεισμωσεις και να ξεχασεις



Μακαρι να ταν τοσο ευκολο. Ειναι 2 μερες κ ειναι σαν να γινε πριν λιγο.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Μπορει να σου φαινονται αστεια αλλα ετσι ειναι. Το να δειχνεις σε καποιον οτι εισαι διαθεσιμη μπορει να αποβει μοιραιο.κ απ οτι μου χε πει κ ο ιδιος το μονο παραπονο π ειχε ηταν οτι δεν ενδιαφερομουν πραγματικα κ οτι δεν τον υπολογιζα στις σκεψεις μου...αλλιως τα πηγαιναμε περιφημα. Κ ερχοντουσαν οι τσακωμοι μετα..προσπαθησα να δειξω περισσοτερο ενδιαφερον κ παλι δεν με πιστευε.... Τι να σ πω


οχι κοριτσι μου δεν μου φενεται καθολου αστειο αυτο που περνας!.. ηθελα να σε κανω να γελασεις λίγο... μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου βεβαια δεν βλέπω να εχεις κανει σοβαρα λάθη για να εχει αυτη τη συμπεριφορα, λογικο την αρχη να εισαι συγκρατημενη. αλλο αδιαφορία..αλλο συγκρατηση...τι να πω... μακαρι ο βλακακος να συνελθει γιατι ειναι κριμα και για τους δυο σας αυτο

----------


## ironman

εγω λεω παλι μακαρι να μην συνελθει γιατι αν συνελθει τα ιδια θα αρχισει ο κλασσικος ανασφαλης που αν δεν εισαι πανω απο το κεφαλι του να τον ρωτας δεκα φορες την μερα μωρακι μου εισαι καλα το μεταφραζει ως ελλειψη ενδιαφεροντος

----------


## kerasi

Καλησπερα. Εμενα δε μου φαινονται περιεργες οι αντιδρασεις του φιλου σου, με την εννοια οτι εξηγουνται, καπου εχει πιεστει απο διαφορα θεματα και αυτο ειναι ενα ξεσπασμα. Υπαρχουν ελπιδες να ανατρεψεις την κατασταση, μην αγχωνεσαι που σε μπλοκαρε-αυτο ειναι θετικο απο μια πλευρα. Τελευταια φορα ποτε βρεθηκατε ή μιλησατε?

----------


## tsini89

> Καλησπερα. Εμενα δε μου φαινονται περιεργες οι αντιδρασεις του φιλου σου, με την εννοια οτι εξηγουνται, καπου εχει πιεστει απο διαφορα θεματα και αυτο ειναι ενα ξεσπασμα. Υπαρχουν ελπιδες να ανατρεψεις την κατασταση, μην αγχωνεσαι που σε μπλοκαρε-αυτο ειναι θετικο απο μια πλευρα. Τελευταια φορα ποτε βρεθηκατε ή μιλησατε?


Καλησπερα!το σαββατο εγινε ολο το σκηνικο.θετικο; Πως; Γιατι;

----------


## tsini89

> εγω λεω παλι μακαρι να μην συνελθει γιατι αν συνελθει τα ιδια θα αρχισει ο κλασσικος ανασφαλης που αν δεν εισαι πανω απο το κεφαλι του να τον ρωτας δεκα φορες την μερα μωρακι μου εισαι καλα το μεταφραζει ως ελλειψη ενδιαφεροντος



Κοιτα εν μερη εχεις δικιο αλλα πιστευω οτι οι ανασφαλειες διορθωνονται.φυσικα κ η υπομονη μ ενα τετοιο ατομο δεν γινεται ν ναι απεριοριστη

----------


## kerasi

Θα σου εξηγησω γιατι. Οταν καποιος σε σβηνει αυτο δειχνει εναν εκνευρισμο, μια προσπαθεια να σου ανταποδωσει αυτο το αρνητικο συναισθημα που ενιωσε ο ιδιος, γινεται καπως ''εκδικητικα'' ας το πουμε. Αυτο ομως ειναι θετικο, γιατι σε μια τετοια κατασταση μας ενδιαφερει η παρουσια συναισθηματων εστω και αρνητικων, παρα η απουσια. Ακουγεται λιγο παραξενο αλλα σκεψου πχ να γινοταν ο,τι εγινε με τους τσακωμους κλπ που ειχατε και μετα να μην εκανε καμμια κινηση. Ειναι σαν να εχεις ενα ατομο στο φβ που ειτε τον εχεις ειτε οχι, εισαι τοσο αδιαφορη που δε σε νοιαζει. Ουτε καν μπαινεις στον κοπο να τον σβησεις, τετοια αδιαφορια, ουτε τσεκαρεις τι κανει, τιποτα. Αυτο ειναι χειροτερο. Αλλωστε στα ζευγαρια κ στους χωρισμους σβησιματα κ ξεσβησιματα γινονται συνεχεια. Ασε να ηρεμησουν λιγο τα πνευματα κ θα σου πω τι θα κανεις. Ειναι κ καλο γτ φανταζομαι θα τα τσεκαριζες συνεχεια πριν.

----------


## tsini89

> Θα σου εξηγησω γιατι. Οταν καποιος σε σβηνει αυτο δειχνει εναν εκνευρισμο, μια προσπαθεια να σου ανταποδωσει αυτο το αρνητικο συναισθημα που ενιωσε ο ιδιος, γινεται καπως ''εκδικητικα'' ας το πουμε. Αυτο ομως ειναι θετικο, γιατι σε μια τετοια κατασταση μας ενδιαφερει η παρουσια συναισθηματων εστω και αρνητικων, παρα η απουσια. Ακουγεται λιγο παραξενο αλλα σκεψου πχ να γινοταν ο,τι εγινε με τους τσακωμους κλπ που ειχατε και μετα να μην εκανε καμμια κινηση. Ειναι σαν να εχεις ενα ατομο στο φβ που ειτε τον εχεις ειτε οχι, εισαι τοσο αδιαφορη που δε σε νοιαζει. Ουτε καν μπαινεις στον κοπο να τον σβησεις, τετοια αδιαφορια, ουτε τσεκαρεις τι κανει, τιποτα. Αυτο ειναι χειροτερο. Αλλωστε στα ζευγαρια κ στους χωρισμους σβησιματα κ ξεσβησιματα γινονται συνεχεια. Ασε να ηρεμησουν λιγο τα πνευματα κ θα σου πω τι θα κανεις. Ειναι κ καλο γτ φανταζομαι θα τα τσεκαριζες συνεχεια πριν.



Ναι με βοηθησε λιγο αυτο με τα μεσα κοινωνικης δικτυωσης. Παρολο που δεν εκανε δημοσιευσεις,μου ηταν αρκετο το μεσεντζερ.τωρα απλα ξερω οτι δεν μπορω να στειλω ουτε απλο sms.τι να σου πω.... οπως κ να χει ειναι τραβηγμενη συμπεριφορα που δεν βοηθαει και πολυ σε μια πιθανη επανασυνδεση

----------


## kerasi

sms γτ δεν μπορεις να στειλεις?

----------


## tsini89

> sms γτ δεν μπορεις να στειλεις?


Γιατι μ χει μπλοκαρει παντου.ουτε τηλ μπορω να τον παρω,ουτε μηνυμα!και σ οποια εφαρμογη στο κινητο ειχαμε επικοινωνια δεν μου τον δειχνει πια.

----------


## kerasi

Δηλ δοκιμασες να στειλεις σμσ κ σου βγαζει κατι?

----------


## tsini89

> Δηλ δοκιμασες να στειλεις σμσ κ σου βγαζει κατι?



Απο την στιγμη που με μπλοκαρε απο τα ιντερνετικα,αμεσως σκεφτηκα να παρω τηλ.και φυσικα μου εβγαζε ενα μηνυμα οτι ο χρηστης ειναι απασχολημενος.οποτε θα μπλοκαρε και τα μηνυματα

----------


## ironman

τσινι εγω σου ξαναλεω αυτη η συμπεριφορα δεν αρμοζει σε αντρα 37 ετων και επισης την κινηση σου την εκανες δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο εκτος αν θες να πεσεις τοσο χαμηλα και να βαρας πορτες και κουδουνια αστον μονο του να απολαυσει μιζερια και δεν καταλαβαινω τοσα χρονια τον εφτυνες τωρα κολλησες επειδη σε εφτυσε αυτος ξεπερασε το εχει εκει εξω ενα ματσο αντρες

----------


## kerasi

Ok, μη του στελνεις τιποτε αλλο ουτε στο κινητο ουτε μεσω ιντερνετ. Εξω υπαρχει περιπτωση να συναντηθειτε καπου?

----------


## tsini89

> τσινι εγω σου ξαναλεω αυτη η συμπεριφορα δεν αρμοζει σε αντρα 37 ετων και επισης την κινηση σου την εκανες δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο εκτος αν θες να πεσεις τοσο χαμηλα και να βαρας πορτες και κουδουνια αστον μονο του να απολαυσει μιζερια και δεν καταλαβαινω τοσα χρονια τον εφτυνες τωρα κολλησες επειδη σε εφτυσε αυτος ξεπερασε το εχει εκει εξω ενα ματσο αντρες



Δεν τον ειχα γνωρισει καλυτερα τοσα χρονια κ επισης ημουν σε σχεση. Τωρα ομως που τον γνωρισα καλυτερα τον ερωτευτικα.και ταιριαξαμε πολυ.

----------


## tsini89

> Ok, μη του στελνεις τιποτε αλλο ουτε στο κινητο ουτε μεσω ιντερνετ. Εξω υπαρχει περιπτωση να συναντηθειτε καπου?


Εχω απο το σαββατο ν επικοινωνησω. Μονο ενα μηνυμα στο κινητο κ ενα γραμμα στην συνεχεια του αφησα. Μενουμε σ αλλες περιοχες κ δεν εχουμε πολλα κοινα στεκια.δν θα επιδιωξω ουτε να το συναντησω καπου ουτε να επικοινωνησω ξανα. Καταλαβαινεις ομως τι μ ενοχλησε....

----------


## kerasi

Ναι καταλαβα αλλα προσπαθησε να συγκρατηθεις οσο γινεται και θα εχεις αποτελεσμα. Ο,τι κινησεις εκανες εκανες, τελος τωρα, ψυχραιμια κ θα σου πω τι να κανεις παρακατω. Μη στειλεις τιποτε ομως.

----------


## tsini89

> Ναι καταλαβα αλλα προσπαθησε να συγκρατηθεις οσο γινεται και θα εχεις αποτελεσμα. Ο,τι κινησεις εκανες εκανες, τελος τωρα, ψυχραιμια κ θα σου πω τι να κανεις παρακατω. Μη στειλεις τιποτε ομως.




Ποτε δεν παρακαλεσα υπερβολικα κανεναν. Παντα εκανα οτι βηματα θεωρουσα σωστα χωρις πιεσεις κ κλαμματα.ουτε τωρα θα το εκανα. Ακομα κ στο σπιτι που πηγα ηταν υπερβαση για μενα αλλα ηταν το τελευταιο βημα για να νιωσω οτι τα εκανα ολα κ εφυγα αξιοπρεπως

----------


## kerasi

Nταξει εγω θα σου προτεινα διαφορετικα πραγματα απο αυτα αν ειχα μπει νωριτερα, αλλα ειναι λογικες οι πραξεις σου αν σκεφτουμε τη συναισθηματικη φορτιση γτ αμα χωριζεις νιωθεις οτι χανεις τη γη κατω απ τα ποδια σου. Δεν πειραζει ομως, απο δω κ περα. Βγαινω τωρα, αλλη ωρα τα ξαναλεμε με περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες. Αν συμβει καποια εξελιξη ή εχεις καποια σκεψη γραφτα.

----------


## Remedy

> Μ
> 
> 
> Ναι προφανως και δεν θελει.θα το δεχτω κ ας ποναει. Η τελικη συμπεριφορα με πειραξε.κ εγω πανω σε θυμο εχω πει κ εχω κανει κινησεις που δεν επρεπε.δεν εχω σκοπο να κανω κατι αλλο.με πιεση δεν βγαινει αποτελεσμα.κ να επικοινωνησει παλι,μετα απο αυτη την συμπεριφορα θα ναι δυσκολο να φτιαξουν τα πραγματα.*απλα την ρημαδα την εξηγηση θελω γιατι αγαπηθηκαμε παρα πολυ* στην ουσια κ με βασανιζει το γιατι...





> *Τους πρωτους 4 μηνες ειχαμε την ιδανικοτερη σχεση. Δεν ειχε φανει καποιο σημαδι.απ την αρχη φαινεται ο ανθρωπος νομιζω.* Ισως το πολυ μαζι μας κατεστρεψε





> Κ
> 
> Μου χει κανει εντυπωση και αυτο.... Απο το 2009 ελεγε στην κοινη μας φιλη για μενα,ερχοταν εκει που δουλευα....* Και τωρα που στην ουσια ειχε αυτο που ηθελε τοσα χρονια το αφησε.... Και δεν το λεω εγωιστικα. Απλα τον ερωτευτηκα μετα απο τοσα χρονια κ με αδειασε με τον χειροτερο τροπο!*





> Θα σου εξηγησω γιατι. *Οταν καποιος σε σβηνει αυτο δειχνει εναν εκνευρισμο, μια προσπαθεια να σου ανταποδωσει αυτο το αρνητικο συναισθημα που ενιωσε ο ιδιος, γινεται καπως ''εκδικητικα'' ας το πουμε.* Αυτο ομως ειναι θετικο, γιατι σε μια τετοια κατασταση μας ενδιαφερει η παρουσια συναισθηματων εστω και αρνητικων, παρα η απουσια. Ακουγεται λιγο παραξενο αλλα σκεψου πχ να γινοταν ο,τι εγινε με τους τσακωμους κλπ που ειχατε και μετα να μην εκανε καμμια κινηση. Ειναι σαν να εχεις ενα ατομο στο φβ που ειτε τον εχεις ειτε οχι, εισαι τοσο αδιαφορη που δε σε νοιαζει. Ουτε καν μπαινεις στον κοπο να τον σβησεις, τετοια αδιαφορια, ουτε τσεκαρεις τι κανει, τιποτα. Αυτο ειναι χειροτερο. Αλλωστε στα ζευγαρια κ *στους χωρισμους σβησιματα κ ξεσβησιματα γινονται συνεχεια*. Ασε να ηρεμησουν λιγο τα πνευματα κ θα σου πω τι θα κανεις. Ειναι κ καλο γτ φανταζομαι θα τα τσεκαριζες συνεχεια πριν.


νομιζω οτι εξωραιζεις τα πραγματα.
κατ αρχας, ποσο πολυ μπορει να αγαπηθηκατε και ποσο τελεια μπορει να ηταν η κατασταση τους πρωτους 4 μηνες, οταν μας λες οτι τους πρωτους 3 μηνες δεν μπορουσατε καν να πλήσιαστειτε ερωτικα και το κανατε με υπομονη και προσπαθεια, και οτι τους τελευταιους 2 μηνες εισασταν συνεχεια με καυγαδες, μικροχωρισμους και γκρινιες? ποσο "καλο" και αγαπημενο διαστημα μενει? ενας μηνας???
σορι, αλλα δεν μου φαινεται ιδιαιτερα ταιριαστη σχεση για να επιμεινει κανεις.

οσο για το οτι βρηκε αυτο που ηθελε και το αφησε, ηθελε κατι που εβλεπε απο μακρια. την εικονα μονο ηξερε, οχι το περιεχομενο. μπορει οταν το γνωρισε καλα να αλλαξε γνωμη. δεν εχει σημασια αν ηταν αυτος ο περιεργος, απο την δικη του σκοπια, σημασια εχει πως σε βλεπει , εκεινος.

τελος, θα διαφωνησω καθετα στο οτι το να σε διωχνει και να σε μπλοκαρει καποιος ειναι δειγμα ενδιαφεροντος... ελεος... μπορει μια χαρα να σε μπλοκαρει με θυμο για την συμπεριφορα σου, αλλα να μην εχει κανενα ενδιαφερον για σενα, να σε θελει απλα εξω απο την ζωη του.

αυτο, απο τα πεισματα και τις μικροπαρεξηγησεις, διαφερει στο οτι σε ξανακαλει σε συντομο διαστημα οταν σε θελει, οχι μετα απο εβδομαδες και μηνες και χρονια.
χαλαρωσε λοιπον κι αν ειναι απλα ενας μικροθυμος που θα του περασει, θα επανελθει συντομα.
αν περασει καιρος, ξεχνα τον. απλα, ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΕΠΑΦΕΣ.

----------


## tsini89

> νομιζω οτι εξωραιζεις τα πραγματα.
> κατ αρχας, ποσο πολυ μπορει να αγαπηθηκατε και ποσο τελεια μπορει να ηταν η κατασταση τους πρωτους 4 μηνες, οταν μας λες οτι τους πρωτους 3 μηνες δεν μπορουσατε καν να πλήσιαστειτε ερωτικα και το κανατε με υπομονη και προσπαθεια, και οτι τους τελευταιους 2 μηνες εισασταν συνεχεια με καυγαδες, μικροχωρισμους και γκρινιες? ποσο "καλο" και αγαπημενο διαστημα μενει? ενας μηνας???
> σορι, αλλα δεν μου φαινεται ιδιαιτερα ταιριαστη σχεση για να επιμεινει κανεις.
> 
> οσο για το οτι βρηκε αυτο που ηθελε και το αφησε, ηθελε κατι που εβλεπε απο μακρια. την εικονα μονο ηξερε, οχι το περιεχομενο. μπορει οταν το γνωρισε καλα να αλλαξε γνωμη. δεν εχει σημασια αν ηταν αυτος ο περιεργος, απο την δικη του σκοπια, σημασια εχει πως σε βλεπει , εκεινος.
> 
> τελος, θα διαφωνησω καθετα στο οτι το να σε διωχνει και να σε μπλοκαρει καποιος ειναι δειγμα ενδιαφεροντος... ελεος... μπορει μια χαρα να σε μπλοκαρει με θυμο για την συμπεριφορα σου, αλλα να μην εχει κανενα ανδιαφερον για σενα, να σε θελει απλα εξω απο την ζωη του.
> 
> αυτο απο τα πεισματα και τις μικροπαρεξηγησεις, διαφερει στο οτι σε ξανακαλει σε συντομο διαστημα, οχι μετα απο εβδομαδες και μηνες και χρονια.
> ...


Ολες οι γυναικες εχουμε την ταση να υπεραναλυουμε τις καταστασεις αναζητωντας μια εξηγηση. Δεν θα διαφωνησω σ οσα ειπες παραπανω.. Πηρα γνωμες κ θα το αφησω στην τυχη του το θεμα...

----------


## kerasi

Γεια σου τσινι, τι νεα εχεις? πως εισαι?

----------


## tsini89

> Γεια σου τσινι, τι νεα εχεις? πως εισαι?


Καλησπερα! Δεν εχω κατι νεοτερο...κατα τ αλλα μια χαρα!

----------


## kerasi

Μπραβο ετσι σε θελω! Υπηρξε καμμια επικοινωνια μεχρι τωρα?

----------

